# Lens squeak



## M @ k o (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey all !

For some reason my 2 month old Canon 75-300 IS USM is starting to squeak when zooming in and out in auto focus. No squeaking in Manual focus. I'm alittle angry about this and I'm not sure what to do about it. Is there anything I can do about it besides sending it to Canon and waiting weeks or months to get it back? 

Also, it doesn't harm the focus quility, it just kinda drags and squeaks alittle before focusing. Thx for any info.


----------



## darich (Sep 22, 2005)

try taking it back to where you bought it. if it has a guarantee nad i'm sure it does they should either repair or replace.


----------



## ajmall (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm guessing something is either caught or there is nothing lubricating the moving parts if indeed there was any in the first place


----------

